
Why Apple Settled with Qualcomm - mpweiher
https://daringfireball.net/2019/04/why_apple_settled_with_qualcomm
======
writepub
A few ways you can call bluff on inflated Apple fanboy-ism is by listening to
wall street and watching Apple stock. Analysts aren't pleased with the 5G
miss, and Apple stock has certainly suffered, at least a bit, for it.

Gruber could have quantified the potential opportunity size in dollars,
instead of kowtowing with Apple P.R. and apologizing for the miss by blaiming
an immature 5G ecosystem. Remember the mad scramble to reach 3G/4G status
among providers when the iPhone 3G/4G came out? Flagship devices tend to
simulate the ecosystem.

My guess: Evidence points to extremely low rates of switchover between Android
<\-->iOS, so even if a few 5G aficionados went the Android way, there's likely
negligible impact on Apple's bottom line.

Apple still has a huge problem on its hands - that of annual declining unit
sales. There's not much they can do about it, with their current pricing
strategy.

~~~
tinus_hn
Apples stock price is mostly influenced by todays 100% unreliable rumor du
jour and a lot of wishful thinking.

I have not seen any realistic selling point for 5G and Apple doesn’t play the
specs game. Why would they scramble to release a 5G phone?

Also Apple focused on making their phones work for up to 5 years.
Unsurprisingly as people use the phones longer they buy less new ones, hence
declining unit sales.

~~~
shard
Consumers have already bought into the marketing that 5G is the next big hot,
and device makers are merely responding to consumer demand. You would be
surprised at the percentage of people who would buy a 5G phone even before 5G
service is available.

